# Piccino - flushing the steam boiler



## MellowCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Its described widely that Fracino recommend you to send in your Piccino to their factory for de-scaling, in particular for the steam boiler.

Does this mean by inference that you can't simply flush the steam boiler with fresh water as well?

The water in that boiler does not get circulated as the brew boiler does, and after so many months (or years) one would definitely want to flush out the stale water.

(The steam produced from fresh or stale water will certainly affect the milk being steamed - take a whiff of the steam next time)

Is this not possible for the Piccino?

(very disappointing if so - to be required to send it back to the factory for simple cleaning)

Thanks for any info,

/K


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you were so inclined you could remove the boiler and element and descale it yourself


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I think this is an urban myth. Have spoken to fracino and was told it shouldn't be the case as long as you change filters at regular intervals.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes of you just leave the water in there for nothing but steam it could in theory stale a little. It wouldn't cause scale tho, just crappy smelling water lol.

I flush mine out with the Hot water tap regularly enough that the water is replenished in the boiler.


----------

